# LG monitor goes power save mode when in digital mode...



## bcm_gr (Sep 1, 2007)

Hello! I have an LG Flatron L226WTQ-SF monitor, which goes on power save mode when Windows load (which means it displays everything fine up to the windows loading screen, but instead of displaying the desktop afterwards, it goes stand-by). This only happens when using the digital input (analog works fine). I have updated my graphics card drivers (GeForce 6600GT). I tried the monitor on another PC with a GeForce 8600 and worked fine. Maybe my GPU is too old? ... I've also heard that the power supply might have to do. It's 440 Watts. Any ideas on what could be the case??


----------



## bcm_gr (Sep 1, 2007)

Nobody? :sigh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

as far as your psu goes it depends on what you have in the system
you need to post your specs
agp needs 18amps
pcie 24amp min on the 12v+ line
using the anolouge set the refresh rate at 60mh and see if it comes up on digital


----------



## bcm_gr (Sep 1, 2007)

I tried with the refresh rate, it's 60 by default anyway. No hope 

Here is some of my computer specs:

Video Adapter:	NVIDIA GeForce 6600 (256 MB) PCI-E
Motherboard Name:	Abit AN8 / Fatal1ty AN8 Series
CPU Type:	AMD Athlon 64, 1800 MHz (9 x 200) 3000+
Memory: 4x512 DDR
Hard Disk: 160GB Western Digital
DVD ROM: HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8163B
DVD R/W: Optiarc DVD RW AD-5170A
Soundcard: M-Audio Audiophile 24/96
...plus a floppy disk drive, an external e-sata WD 360GB, a firewire controller with two inputs.

Does the digital output of the card require different power than the analog?? Sounds weird to me.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

where are the power supply details
this problem came up last week or the week before i have not seen it before,to me if it works with anolouge it should also work with digital
do you have another digital cable you can try or borrow one from a friend


----------



## bcm_gr (Sep 1, 2007)

My Power Supply says "18A" for 12V+ :/ But the monitor still works fine in analog, even though the card is PCI-E. And I think it's not the cable, because I tried the monitor on another PC and it worked fine in digital mode with the same cable. I appreciate your replies man, thanks 
Maybe it's really just the GPU... I'll try with another one, in my own box, if I can get my hands on one.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if a friend will try your card in their box if you cannot get old of one


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Is Windows being told to use the digital output? Unless you tell it to use the digital output it'll default to the analog once Windows is fully loaded.


----------



## bcm_gr (Sep 1, 2007)

Yes it is. The same happens in Linux, where I also choose to use the digital.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the monitor settings in the monitors menu


----------



## bcm_gr (Sep 1, 2007)

Been there - done that  I will post here as soon as I try a different GPU or PSU. Thanks for your time.


----------

